# The Life Cycle is all backwards!!



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2005)

The life cycle is all backwards

You should start out dead and get it out of the way.

Then, you wake up in an old age home feeling better every day.

You get kicked out for being too healthy; go collect your pension, then when you start work, you get a gold watch on your first day.

You work 40 years until you're young enough to enjoy your retirement.

You drink alcohol, you party, you're generally promiscuous and you get ready for High School.

You go to primary school, you become a kid , you play, you have no responsibilities, you become a baby, and then...

You spend your last 9 months floating peacefully in luxury, in spa-like conditions; central heating, room service on tap, larger quarters every day, and then, you finish off as an orgasm... :-*


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Sign me up for that one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

and me [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll try one of them next time round


----------

